# Hell's Bay Day @ The Fly Fisherman, Orlando



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

On July 25th, The Fly Fisherman in Orlando will be hosting a Hell's Bay Day. We're still putting the details together, but a few celebs will be in attendance, possibly some black jack oak smoked pig meat and some special deals on some equipment. I'll keep y'all posted....


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

post picks on the pork....


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Hell's Bay Day @ The Fly Fisherman, Orlando (UPDATED)*

As it appears on our website!
HELL'S BAY BOATWORKS DAY - July 25, 2009, at the Orlando Fly Fisherman. Come join us to check out the latest in flats boat technology. Several boats will be on display, with the owners of Hell's Bay on hand, for questions and demo rides. In addition, we will have BBQ sandwiches, desserts and drinks. Local guides and celebrities will be on site for tying demonstrations, casting seminars, and book signings. Listen to Real Radio 104.1 (Jim Philips) for additional specials and information. Come join us for a great day of fun.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Post a link.  Also post the address.


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

> Post a link.    Also post the address.


OOOPS!
http://www.flyfishermaninc.com/
1213 North Orange Ave. Orlando
Also, call for details.
407-898-1989


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, "Dude" ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Still waiting on pic's of the Pork.......


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Matt, it ain't cooked yet! ;D


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

> Still waiting on pic's of the Pork.......


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Any specific times?


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

> Any specific times?


From 10:00 am until around 3:00 pm.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Might stop by and use my terrible casting skills to try out some 9wt rods. Got a reel, need a rod. 

What is your real name Flats Dude. I would feel weird and probably get some strange looks asking for "flats dude".

--Jad


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

His real name is Capt. Gary Henderson but he regularly answers to Flats Dude too.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I may stop by on saturday to pick up a Sage tcx but, i aint sure if i am ready to pull that trigger yet.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I may stop by on saturday to pick up a Sage tcx but, i aint sure if i am ready to pull that trigger yet.


You should. Its sweet.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> > I may stop by on saturday to pick up a Sage tcx but, i aint sure if i am ready to pull that trigger yet.
> 
> 
> You should. Its sweet.


That sure is a bad a$$ stick. Hope you get it and enjoy. Wish I had the flow for one.


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm Gary Henderson...pleased to meet ya!


> Might stop by and use my terrible casting skills to try out some 9wt rods. Got a reel, need a rod.
> 
> What is your real name Flats Dude. I would feel weird and probably get some strange looks asking for "flats dude".
> 
> --Jad


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Tanner, bring two 40 penny nails with you! You'll need 'em when the rod loads up to keep you in yer shoes! ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Still waiting on pic's of the Pork.......


OK, I am going to try and get there....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Give me a call when you are on your way.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I snuck in. The BBQ was dang good!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

So did I. BBQ was outstanding. They made enough to feed a small army. Got to talk to the TFO rep who showed me some cool new fly rods and gave me some background info on the different models. Also said that Gary Loomis (of G.Loomis fame) is now on the TFO staff along with Bob Clouser and Lefty Kreh. TFO will have 20+ new spinning and casting models designed by Gary Loomis coming out this year. :-?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

BBQ was good and I got my tcx ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

First reaction WFT : 

Second one. Last two times we were out you were using a borrowed rod. So I guess if you are going to go for it then go big. :


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

BBQ was good. 

Didn't get to cast any rods. Had daughter duty. Will have to stop by when my married man fund is replenished and do some casting. 

Also spoke with the TFO rep as well. I have an 8wt TicrX already. 

btw, gary loomis has also started a new company but reportedly will only sell blanks, no finised rods. Word on web is that they might mimic older loomis models.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, the BBQ was good! My daughter Sarah and I cast the new TFO Clouser and the mini mag rods. Might have to get the mini for bass fishing. Sarah got hooked up today with TFO swag and lots of stuff from Boodreaux http://www.fishingfloridaradio.com/. Thanks Guys! A big thanks to The Fly Fisherman for putting it all together.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> First reaction WFT  :
> 
> Second one. Last two times we were out you were using a borrowed rod.  So I guess if you are going to go for it then go big.  :


I had to get a rod to go on my abel.... can't ride donut tires on a Bentley


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Also said that Gary Loomis (of G.Loomis fame) is now on the TFO staff.


Hopefully he will help TFO produce a halfway decent fly rod..........cause right now......... [smiley=puke.gif]

Tanner. Congrats on the rod. The Abel will match well with that Sage. I have a Abel Super 8 on my Sage TCR. Unbelevible.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I really like the ticrx 12 wt I have, it's a sweet stick.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hopefully he will help TFO produce a halfway decent fly rod..........cause right now......... [smiley=puke.gif[/quote]
> 
> [smiley=1-headache.gif]
> 
> If I have learned anything about fly fishing its that a good caster can cast a $25 rod from Wal-mart, a $200 TFO or a $600 Sage. The high end stuff is nothing more than a luxury item.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I hear ya Tom. But you cant argue that after casting a TFO for a few hours, isn't it nice to cast a Sage or Loomis? Casting should't be work. I saw it all over RJ's face when he had his TFO, was frustrated with it, came over to my house, and cast a few Loomis and Sage rods. If I recall he immediately went in search and bought a 9wt Pro-1. I'm not knockin someones personal preference. I have just hated every TFO rod I have ever cast and have been vocal about it. Can't stand 'em.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Hopefully he will help TFO produce a halfway decent fly rod..........cause right now......... [smiley=puke.gif[/quote]
> >
> > [smiley=1-headache.gif]
> >
> ...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Check your PM's and you tell me.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

oops... I owe you both


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

I just wanted to thank each of you that dropped in! I believe it turned out quite well, and there are more types of these events to come in the future. 
Tanner, congrats on that new TCX, that WILL be my next rod. 
Glad you guys enjoyed the BBQ, and again, thanks for being a part of our event!
Capt. Gary Henderson
Manager, The Fly Fisherman, Orlando
btw, Matt...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice!


----------

